# Trinity River Marsh catfish



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

Caught these in petersons and rabits. Fried them up that night at camp and enjoyed. Some believe in catch and release I believe in catch and hot grease.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

nice eaters there, not small and not big enough for them them to have to much fat on them


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Yum!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Great catch! The river is still running crazy and a friend has been trying near DelHomes with a few. BTW, I assume you have a marsh camp out there???


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah I got a camp on the river. The one with the old phone booth. If you see a grey Empire boat with pocket change on the side there stop by and say hi.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I know exactly where you are at. If I see you there I will. I an usually in a light yellow 21ft kenner with a K-top and a 150 merc on the back. BTW, do you know anyone who might be selling their land out in the marsh? I have been looking for a while and one 2cooler back last summer said he would get me the info, but I haven't heard back from him. All I want is a fish camp. We don't duck hunt or anything else, but growing up fishing the entire trinity river marsh area I have always wanted to get a place out there.

Anyway, congrats again on the fish and if I see you there, I will stop by.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

atcfisherman said:


> I know exactly where you are at. If I see you there I will. I an usually in a light yellow 21ft kenner with a K-top and a 150 merc on the back. BTW, do you know anyone who might be selling their land out in the marsh? I have been looking for a while and one 2cooler back last summer said he would get me the info, but I haven't heard back from him. All I want is a fish camp. We don't duck hunt or anything else, but growing up fishing the entire trinity river marsh area I have always wanted to get a place out there.
> 
> Anyway, congrats again on the fish and if I see you there, I will stop by.


Whatever you do, dont get it next to the house with the telephone booth. They yell and holler all night and run around nekked half the time.

What a bunch of wierdos.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

ROFL!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

Justin is the ring leader of the running around naked part. I have not heard of anyone selling there land. I though more people would after the storm, but looks like everyone I have heard are building back already or are planing on it in the near future. If I do hear of something I will let you know.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

You better build me a real nice boat slip with cushions all on the side... wouldnt want to mess up this new boat! Maiden voyage is in 2 weeks!

Clothes required unless your name is Carrie Underwood.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I was told some of the areas on Long Island Bayou was for sale. Only a couple have rebuilt there.


----------



## Tommy Ray (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you know Raymond Lafour?


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

Raymond Lafour is the one who gave my my land. I rebuilt where his camp was on the condition he always had a bed when he wanted to come down there and stay. As for land that is for sale on long island I have no idea about that. Church we will have to get out there and build you a slip so you can protect your pretty boy boat. I have everything out there but the pads to do it with. It would be better getting you out of the camp to go fishing then your house. Camp house we could be fishing by 6 if we had to wait for you to get ready at your house it would be around 12.


----------



## Tommy Ray (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah he is my grandfather. Isn't your dad chuck, I have the Empire that he built for R Levins back in the day, i think it was the first big boat he built.I may be building on the lot on the north side of yall sometime in the near future.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Now Tommy... there are 2 Chucks here.... Chuck Harmon of Empire Boats and the Chuck that randomly came out to camp at your grandfathers land one night. I will never forget when he grabbed a hatchet and scared the **** out of us when we were teenagers spending the night out there...

He also claimed to walk on water, and actually tried to show us.... And explained how much alligators love women. 

This Chuck very much enjoyed yelling the phrase, Chuck dont give a..... well, nevermind....

That had to be one of the most random nights out there ever.


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

Tommy Chuck is not my dad just good friend, and I think one of the best boat builders off all time. All I can tell you about the property to the north of us is you better make sure it is ok with Rebel Savage before you start to build. He has laid claims to that property for a long time and a lot of people have tried to build without success.

As for the Chuck on the river.....You never know what you might run into when you get on the Trinity River Tragedy we used to make out there by the gallons.


----------



## Tommy Ray (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree with you on empire boats being the best aluminum boat money can buy. Rebel Savage is my godfather, he just doesn't want me building out there until it is in my name for liability reasons. i have to repower the emp. before I start. i need to get that Trinity River Tragedy recipe from ya.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

My friend.... stay far far away from the TRT.... its something that is to be properly adjusted to.... not just jump into with both feet...

It will wheel you around on your heels in a heartbeat, and it takes no prisoners....

It also makes Sunday mornings the worst part of the week.


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

Church it is going to be real hard for you to find that lattern base you lost back in the marsh on a wild TRT night. I bet Ike took it far far away. You still owe me one.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I believe it is YOU that owe me a new shin bone from the chair baseball swing.... ANNNND a new hip, from the rock shot put.... I could keep going, but Im not....

Got Staples? Jesse does.... hahaha


----------



## Tommy Ray (Jun 22, 2008)

oh no. i was born READY!!! if yall know of anybody sellin a 90 to a 150 outboard let me know my vro is crapped out and its time to repower. im tired of bein stuck on land.


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

If you are looking for a used motor call Tony Jenkins I bet he has one for sale. 281-573-1004


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey Empire when you going to put me on some of those cats. I guess you still working nights. This is my last one and I am on vaction!!!!!!! :dance::dance: Well maybe I check with you when I get back in town.


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Tony is the only person that i will let touch any of my outboards. Been knowin him for quite some time. Somehow i managed to graduate from Anahuac High back in 88. If ya dont mind i might stop in and visit with you if i see your boat at camp.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Tommy Ray said:


> oh no. i was born READY!!! if yall know of anybody sellin a 90 to a 150 outboard let me know my vro is crapped out and its time to repower. im tired of bein stuck on land.


Man, that a HUGE span of HP!!! 20 or 25 inch shaft?

If your feelin' froggy, I know somebody with a 200 Evinrude with less than 20 hrs on it... Its an 05 DI model but was just mounted on my boat last year straight out of the crate.... I had it taken off this week. I think its in the classifieds....

Also, check out craiglist.... Ive seen a few 150s on there this week, but most are long shaft.....


----------



## Tommy Ray (Jun 22, 2008)

i know but the hp span is just cause im hurtin to find a good reliable one. i really one a 130 yamaha orsomethin of that sort. Thanks for the number ill give him a shout.


----------

